# Авиация > Авиационная Энциклопедия >  М-82 конструкции А. А. Микулина - это не опечатка?

## timsz

http://info.airforce.ru/index.php/1941

----------


## Д.Срибный

М-дааа :-(

Спасибо, пофиксил.

----------


## игорь

ШЕВЦОВ
это тоже не слабо

----------


## Д.Срибный

Злые вы...  взяли бы, да поправили в энциклопедии, раз такие внимательные  :lol:

----------


## игорь

да мы не злые
просто неумелые
поэтому наклепать на товарища-проще

----------


## Д.Срибный

Спасибо ;-)
а умения там требуется не больше чем для того, чтобы писать на форуме...

----------


## timsz

Я бы сразу поправил, но в истории двигателестроения не силен, решил спросить поэтому.  Подумал, вдруг там тоже была история вроде "И-200 конструкции Поликарпова". :)

ЗЫ "Шевцова" не видел. :)

----------

